# Do bee work moonseed?



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

I have what I believe is moonseed, looks similar to wild grapes. the bees, wasps, hornets and flies are working this plant. it's one plant that has stretched about 20 ft from my barn and climbed 15 ft up the wall attaching to nearby ragweed. There were probably 500+ pollinators on this one plant anybody have any experience with it? What ever it is, they are going nutso over it.


----------



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

Im not sure of exact plant. I find the bees work many vines in July/August....during the meager summer months. I think its porcelain berry, looks like a grape vine. They love that stuff, bees all over it. Boston ivy is a good one too.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Do you have some pics for us to see?
Do you see any honey bee on the flowers?
How is this plant propagated by seeds or the vines?


----------

